# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Jaikun bussikuvat

## Jaikku

Olen vasta-alkaja bussien kuvaamisessa, joten päätin aloittaa kuvaamalla tilausajobusseja Iron Maiden -konsertissa Kantolan tapahtumapuistossa, Hämeenlinnassa.
Tästä pääset kuvien pariin...  :Cool:

----------


## Jaikku

Pohjolan Liikenne matkalla Helsinkiin hyytynyt Eureninkadulle Hämeenlinnassa.

----------


## Jaikku

Tämän vuoden linja-autonpäivää odotellessa, tunnelmia viime vuodelta 71 kuvan verran...

Tästä kuvien pariin...

----------


## Jaikku

Mobilian autokylässä aurinko paistoi, joten mikäs se oli linja-autonpäivää viettää. 
51 kuvaa tuli otettua, joukossa muutama kuorma-autokin...

Tästä pääset kuvien pariin...

Muutama videokin tuli kuvattua:

https://youtu.be/KL4k6Wx7Jhc
https://youtu.be/e74WsBUpY9U
https://youtu.be/5YbJtzWIeZ0
https://youtu.be/eeuElx-8z-w

----------


## Jaikku

Nyt olisi kuvia Janakkalasta, Hyvinkäältä, Hämeenlinnasta, Lahdesta, Tampereelta, Urjalasta ja Vantaalta.

Albumiin pääset täältä.

----------


## Jaikku

Ajattelin päivittää kuva-albumia pienen tauon jälkeen.
Nyt olisi tarjolla kuvia Helsingistä, Hämeenlinnasta ja Vantaalta. Kuvissa on mm. Työtehoseuran (TTS) ja Lehdon Liikenne Oy:n kalustoa.
Ystäväni kävi lomailemassa Italiassa, Lido Di Ostiassa, muisti minua bussikuvalla...  :Biggrin: 

Kuvien pariin pääset tästä

----------


## Jaikku

Pitkän tauon jälkeen uusia kuvia...

Toukokuu 2017

Kesäkuu 2017

----------


## Jaikku

Lisäilin uusia kansioita ja muokkasin vanhoja, joten nuo edellisen viestin linkit lakkasivat toimimasta.
Tässä linkit, olkaa hyvä!

Joulukuu 2016

Tammikuu 2017

Helmikuu 2017

Maaliskuu 2017

Huhtikuu 2017

Toukokuu 2017

Kesäkuu 2017

----------


## Jaikku

Toukokuun ja kesäkuun kansioihin lisätty uusia kuvia:

Toukokuu 2017

Kesäkuu 2017

Lisäsin myös uusia kansioita:

Helsinki & Tallinna 5.5. - 6.5.2017

Tampere 9.5. - 10.5.2017

----------


## Huppu

Hyviä kuvia ovat!

----------


## Jaikku

Lehdon Liikenteen "uusi" nivelbussi vauhdissa...

----------


## Huppu

> Lehdon Liikenteen "uusi" nivelbussi vauhdissa...


Millä linjalla?
Iso-omenan tilausajossa Tyllilän lisäksi, vai jossain muussa?

----------


## Jaikku

> Millä linjalla?
> Iso-omenan tilausajossa Tyllilän lisäksi, vai jossain muussa?


Kuulemani mukaan tuolla ajetaan Kiipulan opiskelijoita. Bussi on ilmeisesti jonkinlainen vaihtokaupan tulos: Lehdolta meni Big Sam ja Nico Skibus-ajoon Leville ja tämä tuli tänne...

----------


## Jaikku

Pitkästä aikaa päivitetty kuvakansioita.
Kesäkuun kansioon lisätty kuvia ja uusia kuukausikansioita ovat: heinäkuu, elokuu ja syyskuu.
Uudet teemakansiot: Linja-autonpäivä, Mobilia, 5.8.2017 ja Turku 8.7.2017

Kuviin pääset tästä

----------


## Jaikku

Lisäsin muutaman uuden kuvan ja siirsin kuvat Picasasta sekä Google Kuvista Kuvat.fi -palvelimelle. Eli viestiketjun alussa julkaistut linkit eivät enää toimi.
Tässä uudet linkit:

2015
2016
2017

----------


## Jaikku

Vuosi sitten päivitin edellisen kerran kuviani. Nyt olisi tarjolla uusi kansio:

2018

----------


## Jaikku

Loman alkamisen kunniaksi lisäsin vuoden 2019 kansion. Kuvia ei ole paljon ja muutamassa kuvassa laatu on heikko.

Tästä kuvien pariin.

----------


## Jaikku

Puolentoista vuoden tauon jälkeen lisäsin uusia kansioita ja kuvia. 
Arkistojen kätköistä löytyi muutama julkaisematon kuva, jotka on myös lisätty näytille.
Samalla päivitin sivujen ulkoasua ja nimikin muuttui hieman...

Uuteen vuoden 2020 kansioon pääset TÄSTÄ

----------


## Jaikku

Nyt on vuoden 2021 kuvat lisätty.
Bussien lisäksi on tarjolla maisemakuvia ja muutamia "taiteellisia" otoksia

Tästä kuvien pariin, olkaa hyvä  :Smile:

----------


## Jaikku

Tuli sitten tänään lisättyä vuoden 2022 kuvat.
Kuvien pariin pääset tästä

----------

